# mare lifts and tilts head to the right when swallowing



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi was was wondering if anyone has had a horse do this, one of my paint mare has started to lift her head and tilt it to the right when swallowing her hay, she is not in distress, is breathing normal, nothing coming out of her nose, no noticeable lumps in her throat or her jaw. I've had horses for over 20 yrs and haven't seen this before, vet says, doesn't sound like she's choking because no discharge and not distressed, is coming out Wednesday to check on her, I live very rural and closes vet is a couple hours away. just wondering if anyone has had anything similar. Thinking maybe enlarged thyroid??? 

thanks


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

when was the last time her teeth were done? If she has sharp points on one side it could be bothering her to chew on that side so she tilts her head to try to chew as little as possible on the ouchie side.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She had them done in the spring I did check her mouth and tongue her teeth looked ok no obvious waves or points as far as I could see, but it wasn't much she didn't care to much for me looking in her mouth


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

not sure how this works so sorry if this is a double post, she had her teeth done in the spring, did check her mouth and tongue to see if I could see anything, the teeth didn't have any visible waves or sharp points, she didn't care for me looking in her mouth to much though.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Beau does this!!!

he suffered a severe choke in October, and since then we have noticed that he will tilt his head to one side when swallowing....We were wondering why he is doing this also....

His teeth were floated a few weeks ago, but the tilting when swallowing continues.

It doesn't happen every time he chews, it is random. some days he won't do it at all, other days he does it alot.....


PLEASE let me know what your vet has to say...


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I will hopefully the vet can tell me what's going on, it's alittle worrisome.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

cmarie said:


> I will hopefully the vet can tell me what's going on, it's alittle worrisome.


VERY worrisome!! My son has been freaking out about this for weeks!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

When he does it can you see anything he's swallowing like a lump going down, I can't in my mare and she doesn't always do it with every bite but at every meal.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Generally any type of head tilting when eating is related to teeth. Have your vet re check the teeth. Horses who chew on one side will actually create another problem, the teeth will wear down on one side causing an imbalance or wearing down of the teeth on that side only. It can lead to other problems.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Beau had a complete dental exam (including TMJ check) and teeth floating 3 weeks ago....and he continues to tilt his head. Vet could find no mouth/dental reason for him to do this.


So, in his case, it is NOT teeth/TMJ problems.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Beausant: Im really puzzled but honestly in most cases it is teeth that cause this problem so for the OP I would suggest having teeth checked to be sure. 
Horses who eat moist feed (beet pulp wet) can also get some stuck in their mouth and crank their head around and lick like crazy trying to get it off their cheek or gums but I have no idea what might be the problem in your case since teeth are done etc.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of my horses does this with pelleted feed only, if fed dry. Even since his dental work.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

He does it with his grain, also...but not as much....it is more a grass or hay type problem. some days he'll do it ALOT, some days not.....

I am somewhat comforted that at least a few other people's horses do this once in a while....we thought ours was the only one.

Since we've ruled out teeth, though....not sure where else to go from there.....


am anxiously awaiting the OP's vet update....


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Saddlebag I think there are likely a number of reasons horses tilt when eating, food is small, getting paste wormers etc,. hay that they are eating with poor teeth and cant chew or break it up enough to swallow, many many reasons but most rely on good teeth for proper chewing an digestion. 
Of course what you describe seems to me is simply a habit for that particular horse?

I would always check teeth first as proper chewing and digestion are important and the obvious first things to check because they are not expensive. 
If teeth checked out fine and there was still concern I would next think about scope. (especially if the horse has colic or choke issues) because you then must consider if the horse has something related to the swallowing function (which aides in digestion) or some other problem associated with esophageal malfunction which would then be a good route to investigate.
Definately time to get in a vet if teeth are ruled out and you still feel discomfort or concern about your horse or if you have a horse that has other problems as I have said above that relate to digestion.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Beauseant said:


> Beau had a complete dental exam (including TMJ check) and teeth floating 3 weeks ago....and he continues to tilt his head. Vet could find no mouth/dental reason for him to do this.
> 
> 
> So, in his case, it is NOT teeth/TMJ problems.


Did your vet use the speculum and a light to examine the back molars?

Nothing aganist your vet - just experience with horses coming in to our barn that had "just been checked" and indeed had hooks on back molars.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes. He was sedated. The vet used the speculum, a headlight to look inside, etc. he uses the power tools things. He floated his teeth .... he also checked for TMJ issues....

He also *specializes* in equine dentistry and nutrition.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I am thinking it's more of a problem throat problem rather than teeth, she seem to be chewing well it's the swallowing that looks like the problem.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Well the vet came out her teeth are fine no visible blockage, irritation, lumps in her throat, put her on 15 cc's of penn for 5 days for precaution in case there are micro tears that can't be seen, gulteral? pouch checked out. He said it is possible that she did choke but I didn't catch it. "She has no fever and condition is fine, so just keep an eye on her, let it run it's course but call if it gets worse or she chokes" he says. Sorry Beauseant I wish there was more. I'll just keep watching her to see if she gets better or worse after the meds and then maybe take her another vet. she doesn't have food aggression and shares a pen with a weanling so there is no real competition for food in her case.

Thank you for all your input on this issue


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

cmarie, we are watching Beau closely....he didn't do it today, but we don't get excited as he has gone three days without doing it, the BAM! He does it alot...:-(

I am going to take a video of it and send to the vet for his opinion on whether he needs to examine his throat or not.....

I will keep your name in mind, since both of our horses share this rather rare issue, and I will let you know if we find out anything from our vet if he decides to come out to examine him.

Keep me posted on any updates, and I will do the same.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks I wish I had news to give you for this problem, I'll keep doing research to see if I can find anything. One question when your horse chokes does he put his head down and stuff comes out the nose or was it like a person choking?


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

cmarie said:


> thanks I wish I had news to give you for this problem, I'll keep doing research to see if I can find anything. One question when your horse chokes does he put his head down and stuff comes out the nose or was it like a person choking?


 
When Beau had his severe choke, he has foam around his mouth, stuff coming out his nose and a dangerously rapid respiration rate. It had occured sometime after we left him for the night until we came to the barn the next day around 1 pm.


for his mild chokes he will stretch his neck or toss his head about or go off his feed until the object passes....which is anywhere from a few minutes to fifteen.... 


When he chokes, whether it's mild or severe, he usually has his head up high and moves his neck/head about alot....


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't seen my mare do that, that's very scary, if I am able to find anything out I'll let you know.


----------

